# Dwhwizrd.exe



## jayIT (Feb 23, 2006)

A couple of my users are getting a random error at least once a day saying:

DWHWIZRD.EXE Application Error
The instruction at "0x65efdb96" referenced memory at "0x65efdb96". The memory could not be "read".

I know this file is used by Symantec for updating def files and scanning old quarentine files, etc... Symantec apparently knows this is an issue but claims there is no solution. I think that's garbage. I have over 100 users and they all use the same version of Symantec AV and the same def files. Why would these 2 start randomly getting this error one day? They have no files in quarantine and no viruses have ever been detected on their PC's. They also happen to be high up managers and so I need a solution for them other than "sorry. just deal with it."

I've tried everything Symantec's site suggested. I've uninstalled, run NoNav.exe, deleted all the other little hidden Symantec files, and then reinstalled again. It doesn't take more than a day before they start seeing the same error again, so I'm at a loss. 

If anyone has a solution for this, please help! Google this topic and you'll get lots of hits with ppl like me asking the same question but never getting the solution.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Did you get Symantec to give you their CleanWipe program also? Just another thing I have read as a suggestion - and that more often it is upgrades that have this problem (rather than full installs). Wish I had some more info for you....


----------



## WD40_ (Oct 23, 2007)

Found this on another forum, seems to have worked for me....

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...6122114490248?OpenDocument&seg=en&lg=en&ct=us which outlines the whole patch process.

Apply this patch first:
This one updated me to 10.1.5.5001:
SAVCE_10.1.5._PP1_AllWin_EN.zip

Then apply this one:
And this one brought me up to 10.1.5010:
SAVCE_10.1.5._MP1_AllWin_EN.zip


----------

